# osceola public land



## KERCE (Dec 13, 2011)

I have been looking into public land in flordia for an Osceola. I has wondering if anyone has hunted public land and had any advice to share or have some private land I could lease for a week. Thanks.


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 14, 2011)

At this point you could hit Green Swamp East WMA.  Your best bet is quota hunts or even better special opportunity quota hunts.  You are too late for the special op. hunts but I believe you can still try for some of the standard quota hunts.  http://myfwc.com/  Good luck!


----------



## Gadget (Dec 14, 2011)

The quota hunts were drawn last week, application deadline was November.


There is some open access public land where you don't need a permit........ come one come all; I hunt on some every year.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you have a time and area in mind?


----------



## KERCE (Dec 14, 2011)

Probably try to come as soon as I can. Bc if its anything like public land around the house,  they get call shy pretty quick. But I do appreciate yalls help. Thanks.


----------



## scott ellis (Dec 15, 2011)

There are three phases to the quota hunt drawing. The second phase is for anything that wasnt drawn in the initial lottery. The 3rd phase is first come first serve.  The dates are on the below link.

http://myfwc.com/license/limited-entry-hunts/application-periods/


----------



## KERCE (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## big country rnr (Dec 15, 2011)

https://hfwa.centraltechnology.net/fl_quota/public/initStatePage.do?pageNum=2

Connected by DROID on Verizon Wireless
this is the pages for the quotas that are drawn and whats remaining. its slim pickins and i think they are all eastern or hybrid hunts. i have some info on some wmas if you want to shoot me a pm. there are way to many sets of eyes on here.:grinch:


----------



## hawglips (Dec 15, 2011)

big country rnr said:


> there are way to many sets of eyes on here.:grinch:



And lots of hunters on the open WMAs....

That's the biggest hurdle down there.  Other hunters.  They really pack them in tight.  Last time I gave a first timer a few specific spots, he found birds there the first morning, and some yahoo actually shot one of them off the roost while he was set up on it.  It really gets wild sometimes.


----------



## KERCE (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep I know all about public land hunting. It can get frustrating at times. That's just part of it.  That's crazy shooting them off roost.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 16, 2011)

KERCE said:


> Yep I know all about public land hunting. It can get frustrating at times. That's just part of it.  That's crazy shooting them off roost.




That's just the tip of the iceberg hunting down there, even though roost shooting is illegal in Florida I see and hear of it more down there than any other state by FAR!  Other things you see more of is illegal baiting, ppl shooting over the limit, and a very aggressive nature; don't expect someone to turn back and go find another bird if your setup on one first, a lot of ppl will walk right by you to get to the bird, I've even had em walk past me and purposely run the bird off the roost so I couldn't kill him. Different world down there on public land.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 16, 2011)

Gadget said:


> That's just the tip of the iceberg hunting down there, even though roost shooting is illegal in Florida I see and hear of it more down there than any other state by FAR!  Other things you see more of is illegal baiting, ppl shooting over the limit, and a very aggressive nature; don't expect someone to turn back and go find another bird if your setup on one first, a lot of ppl will walk right by you to get to the bird, I've even had em walk past me and purposely run the bird off the roost so I couldn't kill him. Different world down there on public land.



Rick, thats exactly why I have no desire to ever go back, another reason I moved away from there.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 16, 2011)

Gadget said:


> That's just the tip of the iceberg hunting down there, even though roost shooting is illegal in Florida I see and hear of it more down there than any other state by FAR!  Other things you see more of is illegal baiting, ppl shooting over the limit, and a very aggressive nature; don't expect someone to turn back and go find another bird if your setup on one first, a lot of ppl will walk right by you to get to the bird, I've even had em walk past me and purposely run the bird off the roost so I couldn't kill him. Different world down there on public land.



For sure.

I was down there hunting one of the big WMAs one year, and had my small son with me.   We were back off the main road a couple hundred yards on a path waiting to hear a gobble.  Some guy walked up, saw us, and said, "I roosted one back here last night," and just walked right past us without slowing down.  It's the standard line that excuses them for cutting you off and ruining your hunt.

Had a guy do it once when I had two boys with me while we were getting our stuff out of the truck.  The trouble was, he wasn't there the night before roosting any bird, but we were.  When I pointed that out to him, he mumbled and left.  We ended up killing that bird we'd roosted that morning. 

There was one infamous guy down on one of the big WMAs that came down about 3 years in a row, and wore tennis shoes.  He was known for stopping at any truck and listening for gobbling, then would run past other hunters to the gobbling bird they were working.  He actually killed one like that, so the story goes.

One time I had a fellow cuss my boys out for being where he wanted to be one morning when he got there.  It was raining hard and blowing, and he was mad the weather didn't keep them in camp.

Another time, some guy actually crawled down a ditch to get in between my boys and a bird they were set up on and working, that was gobbling and coming in to them.  He shot the bird about 60 yds from my two sons.

On several of the "open" WMAs, you have to get a daily quota to hunt.  Our schedule was to always be in line by 2:30 a.m. in order to get near the front of the line and get a quota and back to the spot we wanted to be before anyone else did.  That wears you down when you do that and then try to roost one every night.

The biggest problem down there is the other hunters.   Getting away from other hunters is job one.  

You'll run into some nice guys who know what they are doing, in addition to the yahoos.  One time we were camping and had a guy come by that night to apologize for how rude he'd been that morning when he found us parked where he wanted to be.  He said he'd driven around to all the campgrounds in the area looking for us because his conscience was bothering him.   We invited him to sit around the fire and have a bite to eat.  Turned out to be a real nice guy with some funny stories to tell.


----------



## Trizey (Dec 16, 2011)

After I killed my bird with an outfitter last year, I hunted a piece of public land and it was quite the opposite of what I always hear about.  Myself and another man went in at daylight, found several gobbling birds in the swamp and had just about the entire place to ourselves.  I only saw one other truck in the entire place.

When I go back (probably next year), I know where I'll be.  Too bad you can only hunt until lunch though.


----------



## bone2112 (Dec 16, 2011)

not that bad


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Gadget said:


> The quota hunts were drawn last week, application deadline was November.
> 
> 
> There is some open access public land where you don't need a permit........ come one come all; I hunt on some every year.




That sounds like an open invitation for us all to come hunt the Everglades out of your camp.  You sure you have a big enough tent. I will bring my own water. Is a canteen full enough? I was thinking if about 6 of us show up you could spend a couple hours each morning kinda showing us around individually.... couldn't ya?


----------



## Gadget (Dec 19, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> That sounds like an open invitation for us all to come hunt the Everglades out of your camp.  You sure you have a big enough tent. I will bring my own water. Is a canteen full enough? I was thinking if about 6 of us show up you could spend a couple hours each morning kinda showing us around individually.... couldn't ya?





No problem......... take yall over to "The Island", a place well known by the locals, an island surrounded by a swamp infested with about 100 Gators and a truck load of Water Moccasins, there's a loud mouthed gobbler that lives on the island that will gobble all morning inviting you to come kill him. The person who can go in there and kill him will be accepted into the "Clan".......


----------



## Bo D (Dec 19, 2011)

I was hunting down south with my nephew which was maybe 10yrs old one year and had a bird on a string but was coming in slow, when he gets within 60yds some guy blast him shooting in my direction, I threw my nephew down and ran to the guy,  I ripped the shotgun from the guy and threw it as far as i could and I beat the crap out of him, worst thing ever to feel a shotgun shot at you and a 10yr old boy, I just flipped out! Since that day Ive never seen another hunter around that area...some guys just learn the hard way!!! Still my favorite place to hunt Osceolas tho!


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 20, 2011)

Gadget said:


> That's just the tip of the iceberg hunting down there, even though roost shooting is illegal in Florida I see and hear of it more down there than any other state by FAR!  Other things you see more of is illegal baiting, ppl shooting over the limit, and a very aggressive nature; don't expect someone to turn back and go find another bird if your setup on one first, a lot of ppl will walk right by you to get to the bird, I've even had em walk past me and purposely run the bird off the roost so I couldn't kill him. Different world down there on public land.





trkyhntr70 said:


> Rick, thats exactly why I have no desire to ever go back, another reason I moved away from there.



I am not sure where y'all hunt at or are talking about. I have been hunting in Florida since the early 90'sand and have never experienced any of the things you are talking abou! I hunt almost exclusively on WMA's for Deer, Hogs and Turkeys. Normally I never see or hear another hunter. When I do they are courteous and normally stop to exchange greetings. Several of these chance encounters have resulted in new friendships and or Hunting Partners!



Trizey said:


> After I killed my bird with an outfitter last year, I hunted a piece of publind and it was quite the opposite of what I always hear about.  Myself and another man went in at daylight, found several gobbling birds in the swamp and had just about the entire place to ourselves.  I only saw one other truck in the entire place.
> 
> When I go back (probably next year), I know where I'll be.  Too bad
> you can only hunt until lunch though.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 20, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> Normally I never see or hear another hunter.



That is shocking.


----------



## scott ellis (Dec 20, 2011)

I've been hunting WMA's my whole life. Generally if you wait around the parking areas and talk to the folks who are hunting in that area, before you guys head out,  you can pick different directions and ensure your not stepping on each others toes.  I have hunted, green swamp, richloam, three lakes(60 side and 441 side) Canoe creek, Avon Park Bombing Range, Croom, Bull Creek and Arbuckle.  I have bagged birds in all of these and have encountered some folks, but I guess I have managed to find birds away from the crowds. Every once in a while someone will come in from another direction but they generally steer clear of someone actively working a bird. You fellars have definetly had some bad experiences..... 

SE


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 21, 2011)

scott ellis said:


> I've been hunting WMA's my whole life. Generally if you wait around the parking areas and talk to the folks who are hunting in that area, before you guys head out,  you can pick different directions and ensure your not stepping on each others toes.  I have hunted, green swamp, richloam, three lakes(60 side and 441 side) Canoe creek, Avon Park Bombing Range, Croom, Bull Creek and Arbuckle.  I have bagged birds in all of these and have encountered some folks, but I guess I have managed to find birds away from the crowds. Every once in a while someone will come in from another direction but they generally steer clear of someone actively working a bird. You fellars have definetly had some bad experiences.....
> 
> SE



Scott, that has been my experience also! I have hunted in Bull Creek, Three Lakes, Green Swamp East and West, Big Shoals, Lake George, Dexter Mary Farms,Richloam and several other Florida WMA's. I do some preseason scouting to find where the birds are at. I will also do so scouting and listening during the season to see how the birds react to the Hunting pressure and modify my strategy accordingly! I have found that the Turkeys I hunt make small adjustments to the hunting pressure and go about their normal life. Usually a small adjustment to my Hunting strategy will put me in position to work these are birds. I have found that going into a hard hunted area where I know birds frequent, later in the morning after most other hunters have givento up. I will be able to get on birds and work them without any interference from other Hunters!


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 21, 2011)

Gadget said:


> For a guy who's soo experienced and knowledgeable about Public land hunting in Florida and says he hunts "Almost Exclusively" on public I find it odd that you would be sending me(An Uninformed Newbie) PM's asking for advice and information on hunting public land in Florida..........



I never said I was an expert on Florida WMA's...those are your words! I have found a few that have birds that are willing to play the game and have been successful in harvesting Birds on several of these WMA's. I am always trying to learn something new. I do not think you can ever learn everything there is to know about Turkey Hunting! I have shared the knowledge and information I have attained with many members of this Forum through PM 's, emails and phone calls! I enjoy helping out another member and passing along what limited information I have gathered over my years of Turkey Hunting. Hopefully some have found it useful and it has helped them to be more successful and have an enjoyable Osceola Turkey Hunt!

Your South Florida trip has always intrigued me. That is why I sent you a PM inquiring about the management area you were hunting and more details on the area and hunt you go on. I have always wanted to go Turkey Hunting in the Florida South Zone. I think I may have also sent you a PM after seeing one of your posts about having a Permit for a North Florida WMA. I was curious to see which one you drew! Thats all! 

I do not post too much information about WMA's or other areas where I hunt on a public forum for obvious reasons. As you found out last year, when you post pictures and make posts that show where you are hunting...eventually somone(s) recognize a familar landmark and/or figure out where you are hunting. This usually turns a great spot into an average at best spot overnight!


----------



## KERCE (Dec 21, 2011)

Gadget said:


> The quota hunts were drawn last week, application deadline was November.
> 
> 
> There is some open access public land where you don't need a permit........ come one come all; I hunt on some every year.



What are a few good open access public land areas to do some research on. Really want a 100% osceola not a hybrid. Trying to complete my slam. Thanks


----------



## scott ellis (Dec 22, 2011)

Reread the thread there are some good one's mentioned.... 

hint hint

se


----------



## Gadget (Dec 22, 2011)

rutandstrut said:


> I never said I was an expert on Florida WMA's...those are your words! I have found a few that have birds that are willing to play the game and have been successful in harvesting Birds on several of these WMA's. I am always trying to learn something new. I do not think you can ever learn everything there is to know about Turkey Hunting! I have shared the knowledge and information I have attained with many members of this Forum through PM 's, emails and phone calls! I enjoy helping out another member and passing along what limited information I have gathered over my years of Turkey Hunting. Hopefully some have found it useful and it has helped them to be more successful and have an enjoyable Osceola Turkey Hunt!
> 
> Your South Florida trip has always intrigued me. That is why I sent you a PM inquiring about the management area you were hunting and more details on the area and hunt you go on. I have always wanted to go Turkey Hunting in the Florida South Zone. I think I may have also sent you a PM after seeing one of your posts about having a Permit for a North Florida WMA. I was curious to see which one you drew! Thats all!
> 
> I do not post too much information about WMA's or other areas where I hunt on a public forum for obvious reasons. As you found out last year, when you post pictures and make posts that show where you are hunting...eventually somone(s) recognize a familar landmark and/or figure out where you are hunting. This usually turns a great spot into an average at best spot overnight!




Out of all the WMA's listed by Scott and you, I have hunted on ZERO of them, I have hunted on 4 other WMA's not mentioned over the last 7yrs. Unlike your description of public land hunting where you " rarely see or even hear another hunter", It's rare that I don't see or hear another hunter and I would say without a doubt the number ONE obstacle to overcome in order to kill a bird where I hunt is other hunters! If I could hunt public land in Florida like you have found where I don't have to overcome the problems caused by other hunters then killing an Osceola would be whole lot easier! If the places you have named are like that then I guess people reading this know where to go to get their Osceola on public land without all the hassles caused by other hunters and paying for those costly outfitters!


----------



## rutandstrut (Dec 22, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Out of all the WMA's listed by Scott and you, I have hunted on ZERO of them, I have hunted on 4 other WMA's not mentioned over the last 7yrs. Unlike your description of public land hunting where you " rarely see or even hear another hunter", It's rare that I don't see or hear another hunter and I would say without a doubt the number ONE obstacle to overcome in order to kill a bird where I hunt is other hunters! If I could hunt public land in Florida like you have found where I don't have to overcome the problems caused by other hunters then killing an Osceola would be whole lot easier! If the places you have named are like that then I guess people reading this know where to go to get their Osceola on public land without all the hassles caused by other hunters and paying for those costly outfitters!



Rick, I don't think it will ever be easy to get an Osceola or any other Sub-Species of Wild Turkey! I started out hunting on Relay WMA. I killed my first Osceola there.

The process I use is first read and study the harvest information that the Florida Game and Fish puts out, call and talk to area Biologists who drive through WMA's regularly, do track counts and trail camera surveys, do some computer scouting of WMA's I am interested in and then go to the areas and put some some boots on the ground. I also talk to other Hunters in parking areas and at the Check Stations to see what they are seeing and or hearing! Most people won't share too much information, but every once in a while someone will tell you something that will help. 

Some of the areas we have found, you have to park and walk or ride a mountain bike up to 5 miles to get to an area before you even start hunting! The reason for this is because of the way the road systems are set up (i.e. roads closed to vehicle traffic, Creeks or Rivers that are swollen from spring rains or because there is no other way to get there!) I will wade through water up to the bottom of my Vest or maybe a little deeper for a short distance. But sometimes due to the depth of the water, width, unseen deep holes,  the ever present chance of stepping on a submerged Gator or running into Mocassins and Rattle Snakes (both can swim very good!) it is better to try and find a way around these obstacles! 

One resource that I have for one area I hunt is availability of a set of old maps that show much more detail and have had hand written notes and drawn in land features that don't show on any other map. This Map Set shows old roads, trams, spurs and hard sand bottom river and creek crossing that the loggers use to log these areas which are overgrown and little used.  

Once you do the leg work you are pretty much at the mercy of the Permit process. By limiting the areas I put in for I usually can get a permit for one of these area. I always use Green Swamp as a last choice back up since it is fairly close to my house and pretty easy to draw! 

If I had to rate the WMA hunts available in Florida. Your best chance at getting a Public Land WMA Gobbler is probably on a "Limited Opportunity Hunt" first. There is a $5 Dollar Application Process for these Hunts (you can apply as many times as you want!). Out of State Hunters are at a disadvantage in the Application Process because they are limited to 10% of the available permits. These hunts will cost up to $175 per person. The cost is well worth the overall hunting experience you will have on one of these areas! 

Some of the benefits of applying for and hunting for these hunts are: Each WMA has a Resident Bioglist, Areas have limited gated access, limited Hunting pressure (2 or 3 Deer and Turkey Hunts that are 3-5 days each and maybe a couple of Hog Hunts to reduce their number all year!) , Food Plots, Pre season Feeding Stations with trail cameras so that the Biologist can get a good handle on the size of the Population of both Deer and Turkeys.

If I am not choosen for a "Limited Access Hunt". I will apply for a Quota Hunt on one of the areas that have been mentioned in this thread. If I am not chossen for one of these Hunts I will normally Hunt at Green Swamp after the first two day Quota Hunt is over the area is open to the General Public. As with most other Open to the Public WMA's...it is better to hunt in the middle of the week or be willing to wlak or ride a bike a long way to get away from people and find birds that haven't been messed with by other Hunters!


----------



## gobble157 (Dec 24, 2011)

Gadget said:


> No problem......... take yall over to "The Island", a place well known by the locals, an island surrounded by a swamp infested with about 100 Gators and a truck load of Water Moccasins, there's a loud mouthed gobbler that lives on the island that will gobble all morning inviting you to come kill him. The person who can go in there and kill him will be accepted into the "Clan".......



Take me to the island and I'll finally be part of the "clan!"


----------



## Gadget (Dec 25, 2011)

gobble157 said:


> Take me to the island and I'll finally be part of the "clan!"




I don't doubt you.........your one of the few who could pull it off.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 25, 2011)

gobble157 said:


> Take me to the island and I'll finally be part of the "clan!"



You can always tell new inductees into the 'clan'. They are the ones walking around with wooden legs.


----------



## gobble157 (Dec 25, 2011)

Gadget said:


> I don't doubt you.........your one of the few who could pull it off.



 one of these days :santatwo:


----------



## gobble157 (Dec 25, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> You can always tell new inductees into the 'clan'. They are the ones walking around with wooden legs.



I prefer Lt Dans new legs 

Let me know dates for north ga hunt. Pm preferred


----------



## Gadget (Dec 25, 2011)

Timber1 said:


> You can always tell new inductees into the 'clan'. They are the ones walking around with wooden legs.




 Looking forward to adding a couple new members.....


----------



## palmettoswamp (Dec 29, 2011)

Be a man and point your truck towards Jumper Creek WMA.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 30, 2011)

palmettoswamp said:


> Be a man and point your truck towards Jumper Creek WMA.


----------



## Capt Billy (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep, if you can tackle Jumper Creek...your a tough one. Place is over run with hunters.


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 3, 2012)

Good advice Tim!  You have helped me in the past with Green Swamp West and that was greatly appreciated.  I will be going there again this season, if I strike out at Fisheating Creek East.  I hit the lottery with special op. hunts this year.    I still need to bag my first Osceola. 

Rick,
How do I get on the waiting list for the "clan" tryouts.    I'll give that island a go!  

I'm Glad to see this forum coming alive again...turkey season will be here soon!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 3, 2012)

Ricochet said:


> Good advice Tim!  You have helped me in the past with Green Swamp West and that was greatly appreciated.  I will be going there again this season, if I strike out at Fisheating Creek East.  I hit the lottery with special op. hunts this year.    I still need to bag my first Osceola.
> 
> Rick,
> How do I get on the waiting list for the "clan" tryouts.    I'll give that island a go!
> ...




Well your best bet for killing an Osceola on public ground is pretty much the two places your going this year, the special opportunity hunts have the highest success rates.......... more gobblers and less people = better hunting. I've never put in for any of the special op hunts, like hunting the open access WMA's with no quotas where the hunter to gobbler ratio is 756:1.....


----------



## Ricochet (Jan 4, 2012)

Gadget said:


> Well your best bet for killing an Osceola on public ground is pretty much the two places your going this year, the special opportunity hunts have the highest success rates.......... more gobblers and less people = better hunting. I've never put in for any of the special op hunts, like hunting the open access WMA's with no quotas where the hunter to gobbler ratio is 756:1.....



Yep, I'm very excited about my chances with these special op. hunts...they have a much better hunter to gobbler ratio!


----------

